# Looking for a name and info on this frog...



## ellysteaparty (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello, thanks for looking in. I have had ponds set up for a few years now for wild green tree frogs to breed in. While they are still doing this I am finding there are far more other frogs laying eggs than the green ones. I have some pics but one sort is this guy. I live in the Sunshine Coast Hinterland in QLD. Is this frogs' presence a good thing? I found a pic on the net of one sort that looks very much like a toad and yet another is larger than this photographed one with darker more enlongated stripes and longer body. Thank you for any help you can offer. Will try and get a pic of the other unidentified.


----------



## Dusty62 (Feb 22, 2011)

looks like a striped marsh frog (limnodynastes peronii)


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree striped marsh frog (limnodynastes peronii)

Here is some info for you
Frogs of Australia > Limnodynastes peroni / Striped Marsh Frog

Thanks Josh


----------



## ellysteaparty (Feb 22, 2011)

Fantastic! Thank you. Googled the name the picture of the frog I got looked very different but they had a windows media file of the call for that frog and it is exactly the same as one frog call that comes from the pond. I should put recordings of other frogs up maybe you could tell me the others? I'm glad he isn't a bad frog because he looks so nice. 
Thanks again!

Uhhhg! That site says they eat little greens' tadpoles! Would explain why population is changing but they are still together. What should or can I do?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 22, 2011)

The call is quite strange isnt it, I would describe it as the sound of banging two pieces of timber together

Btw, there is no such thing as a bad frog lol ..


----------



## ellysteaparty (Feb 22, 2011)

It is a bit like a symbol clanking or a drum beat when they call between other frog calls. This site isn't letting me upload my video recording so I can't share


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 22, 2011)

To upload a video upload it on utube first then copy and paste the link


----------



## ellysteaparty (Feb 22, 2011)

OK. I'll give it a go. I tried that through Facebook but the file was to big for them. Ta!


----------



## ellysteaparty (Mar 7, 2011)

OK I had major dramas trying to upload a video of my python shedding until it finally told me there is a 15 minutes of recording limit. Even after editing the frogs several times it still wouldn't come any where near 15 minutes.I will record them again the next time they are in full choir ... only for 14mins and 29 seconds so I can upload and share. Also I got a blurry pic of what I have been thinking is a barred frog.?.? *waits for rain*


----------

